# How to attach these legs???



## fcmcommw (Oct 17, 2011)

Gents,

I was hoping one of you could be so kind as to help with a problem. I'm building this book case for the office and want to figure out how to attach these legs to the case. Are the legs pocket holed together and then glued on with biscuits, etc. or whats the best method to attach these legs to this case without getting into a ton of work or special joinery.

Thanks for your help,
Mark


----------



## fcmcommw (Oct 17, 2011)

fcmcommw said:


> Gents,
> 
> I was hoping one of you could be so kind as to help with a problem. I'm building this book case for the office and want to figure out how to attach these legs to the case. Are the legs pocket holed together and then glued on with biscuits, etc. or whats the best method to attach these legs to this case without getting into a ton of work or special joinery.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe it was too stupid of a question. If so, my bad. Usually I see the sides of these pieces have a rail across the top and bottom that uses a mortise and tenon to connect to the legs. Not so in this example. Since the weight of this think is going to be resting on these legs I did not think biscuits would be enough alone. and I dont like seeing poket holes from the inside of the cabinet if I could help it.

thanks anyway....


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

If it's not M & T, then how are they connected. That would be the strongest joint, I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is wrong with just plain old glue?

Maybe I do not understand your question. From the picture and the way you have worded the question I have the impression that these legs are the last things added to the bookcase carcass. If that is so then just glue them on and enjoy the rest of your day.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's hard to tell from the picture whether the "legs" are straight, or are an "L". But in either case they appear to be an integral part of the construction. The floor and ends of the cabinet are likely set into a dado, and the top could be framed and attached to the end panels. No biscuits or pocket screws.










 







.


----------



## fcmcommw (Oct 17, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> It's hard to tell from the picture whether the "legs" are straight, or are an "L". But in either case they appear to be an integral part of the construction. The floor and ends of the cabinet are likely set into a dado, and the top could be framed and attached to the end panels. No biscuits or pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cabinetman,

The legs are an L shaped. This is not the best piece as far as construction goes I admit. The sides appear to be 3/4" and it looks like the legs are attached afterwards to the cabinet carcass. The insides of the cabinet sides have holes drilled for shelf pins so the reason for the 3/4" sides. I could just glue and clamp these on as one reviewer suggested but i'm concerned with long term strength.


Here is something I came up with. Not sure if its good or bad.


----------

